# IASCA Saturday May 9th 2009 Orange Ca



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

May 9th 2009 - Speaker Works "Old School" Sound Off
Speaker Works
1030 N. Main Street #A
Orange, CA 92867
714-997-2475
Formats: SQi, SQc, and IDbL
Entry Fee: $30, $50 for 2 formats, and $65 for 3 formats


Can anyone beat Big Red? :rifle:

I know James Bang is looking to take first in SQc. imp:

Who else is going to be there? :ears:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll be there for sure!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

ooohh.... I may actually make this one


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

You can count me in...


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm planning on it


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

sounds fun. 

what's the rules?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

No Overhanging allowed...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> What's the rules?


No fondling Eng's Nipples.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

as long as nothing else pops up in my crazy life i will stop by to spectate and mingle


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> as long as nothing else pops up in my crazy life i will stop by to spectate and mingle


You might want to enter as well, that way you can get some input on the areas you need to improve upon.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I will be there for sure, hopefully there will be a good turnout. Anyone going to try IdBL out this time?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Neel said:


> I will be there for sure, hopefully there will be a good turnout. Anyone going to try IdBL out this time?


the only competition you might have is from bigRed.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> You might want to enter as well, that way you can get some input on the areas you need to improve upon.



Nah, i know where i need to improve. Plus i love dynamic sound so i may as well just light $30 on fire for all the good it would do me hearing a judge tear apart a system built for daily use not flat competition response


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> Nah, i know where i need to improve. Plus i love dynamic sound so i may as well just light $30 on fire for all the good it would do me hearing a judge tear apart a system built for daily use not flat competition response


nothing wrong w/ a daily, flat, and Dynamic system 

Having it flat will not automatically kill dynamics.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh crap, BigRed is on a roll!! :rifle: He´s kicking some royal SQ azz. If I don't have to work that weekend, I should be able to make it. Will see how the Taco truck does?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Who knows, I just installed a new H/U in a truck tonight and now it sounds like he wants to take it further......ALOT further, I/we might bring a second vehicle to compete in the Rookie class.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Who knows, I just installed a new H/U in a truck tonight and now it sounds like he wants to take it further......ALOT further, I/we might bring a second vehicle to compete in the Rookie class.


psh.. bring it!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> No fondling Eng's Nipples.


No more perky nipples 
Bills kills big perky nipples 
Might go back to original setup...


Jim, Aubrey, are we gonna do SQC battle royale or what? 

Hopefully I am able to bring a new "apprentice" in rookie class to replace Ron


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

James Bang said:


> nothing wrong w/ a daily, flat, and Dynamic system
> 
> Having it flat will not automatically kill dynamics.


I know, i just like it MY way, not their way lol. The way the typical judges like them just isn't my cup of tea plus i still have issues that need to be ironed out. Like my nasty door handle vibrations and screwy sub response


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> No more perky nipples
> Bills kills big perky nipples
> Might go back to original setup...


I have a set of these NIPPLES if you want to play w/ them.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks James, I am actually playing around with different locations, u know, bored. Then my good buddy bought them.
Besides, I can't stand Michael and Jim giving dirty looks and rub them, they feel so violated.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

dual700 said:


> No more perky nipples
> Bills kills big perky nipples
> Might go back to original setup...
> 
> ...


Jim competes amature and I compete in pro, the loser


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

atsaubrey said:


> Jim competes amature and I compete in pro, the loser


I know, but we can all compete in iSQC, sq only...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

See if you can get your picture taken with Jim


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

one seat battle? its on  I am not sure if I'll be making it, but if I do, my wife will be competing in rookie with our car


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

two seat, you candyass......how these pillars sound now!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

nah, you got 2 seat on lock


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

To hell with 2 seaters.. i drive from the driver seat


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Two seat your nipples tough guy. :laugh:


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

really what are the rules?

i never compete on this SQ stuff

i used to compete for db drag/bass race thats it..

and what are the class...

is there a new guy class?


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

and how much????


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

$30 single format and $50 for two iirc.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

single format?
<-----newbie


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

single format?
<-----newbie


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

armed said:


> single format?
> *<-----newbie*


At least you admit it 

IASCA

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/51294-2009-california-iasca-shows.html


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Talking to Harry Kimura, he may be judging this one 

Either way it should be a great show . . . as long as they finish my transmission in time.

-Todd


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

How bout a run down of who's coming....besides me?


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

got the day off so ill be there bright and early , i will be doing sq , install and i really want to try out idbl just to see how loud i am on the ac sensor .


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll most likely be there.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

atsaubrey said:


> How bout a run down of who's coming....besides me?


Jim and I are waiting for you, buddy...



in ISQC format


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Jim and I are waiting for you, buddy...
> 
> 
> 
> in ISQC2 format


Two Seat


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

SoCalSQ said:


> Talking to Harry Kimura, he may be judging this one


That would be awesome! I would love to meet this old school legend!

I should be able to actually make it to this one.... so count me in. I just switched to horns a couple weeks ago so I could certainly use the critique and tips.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dbiegel said:


> That would be awesome! I would love to meet this old school legend!
> 
> I should be able to actually make it to this one.... so count me in. I just switched to horns a couple weeks ago so I could certainly use the critique and tips.


No more Neo's!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Two Seat


2 seats from the rear seats?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

dbiegel said:


> That would be awesome! I would love to meet this old school legend!
> 
> I should be able to actually make it to this one.... so count me in. I just switched to horns a couple weeks ago so I could certainly use the critique and tips.


Danny, you don't use that MBQ QAA4250 on horns, do you?


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

dual700 said:


> Danny, you don't use that MBQ QAA4250 on horns, do you?


Hell yeah, I run it bridged baby, 600+ watts rms to these compression drivers and they really start to sing  I can't wait to upgrade to 4000 watt rms SPL amps and run one to each horn.. 

Seriously though, I'm running em off the Arc XXK for the moment. The QAA4250 I got from you is actually my favorite amp now  I love the SQ, staging, and dynamics it gives me running the Utopias. Unfortunately I'm going to replace both of these amps soon. I decided to get an X4R since I'm using Imprint and I could really use the extra manual processing.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

dbiegel said:


> I just switched to horns a couple weeks ago






michaelsil1 said:


> No more Neo's!


how dare you :bash: the neos lol



My car isnt quite done at the moment, but i'll compete anyways. This will probably the first and last time that I'll compete with _this_ car


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

I will be there for sure, i owe James a listen to the system, it is now 99% different gear than anyone has ever heard in my econobox  IF i have the time, the tweets will be moved this week as well


----------



## GaryEBell (Aug 30, 2008)

I will be stopping by for a little bit-with the "26 sheets of 11 layer plywood box...."

I wonder if this means Eric won't be at our poker game on Friday night????


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

will it just be you guys?? man this will be easy


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> will it just be you guys?? man this will be easy


*Easy* :bigcry:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Not so fast my friend... the lone member of team PG will be there :laugh::laugh::laugh:

JK, that member still needs a lot of tuning...but he's gunning for you epper:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

circa40 said:


> Not so fast my friend... the lone member of team PG will be there :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> JK, that member still needs a lot of tuning...but he's gunning for you epper:


:bowdown:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

beware of team PeerlASS!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Damn,

You Guy's have already taken all the trophy's :bigcry:; the rest of us might as well not even show up. :faint:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Damn,
> 
> You Guy's have already taken all the trophy's :bigcry:; the rest of us might as well not even show up. :faint:


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

i'll try and stop by this event, never attended one of these before...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

hasta manana.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Watch out Jim says he has put a tune on Big Red to die for. 


James and Vin have been tuning their ass's off.


I've been sick (still can't speak) and haven't tuned at all. 


I would have loved to give you Guy's a run for the money.




I guess I'll just take the Booby Prize:


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I was planning on being there.....however, my wife just saw the picture Michael posted and I don't think I am going anywhere.  

LOL - I think she is ok now....after I told her what you wrote, she said, " you can't even see no boobies."

Anyway, I am planning on going to hang out. I need it..... I am a little overwhelmed and think I may not pass my culture cognition class.

Aubrey will be there, just waiting for him to get here.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

man, why cant we get this kind of response going for our norcal show lol

and Vinh, dont you mean "team relics" hahaha


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> man, why cant we get this kind of response going for our norcal show lol
> 
> and Vinh, dont you mean "team relics" hahaha


Norcalers are too busy ghost riding the whip.... over themselves


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Big thanks to Todd for setting up a great competition today and bringing the IASCA scene back to SoCal! I had an awesome time at the meet hanging out with you all and I learned a ton. Looking forward to checking out all the pics!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I had a great time too & always enjoy hanging around with all the SoCal crew. Pretty good crowd, and lots of nice sounding whips.

I want to say thanks to Todd for setting up another IASCA competition, and even thought there's always unforeseen situations arising before the show, he had at least a back up plan. Too bad I did not competed this time. 

Here are the results of the competition:

*ROOKIE CLASS*
1st Place: Vin (circa40) - 189 points
2nd Place: David (NismoV35) - 163 points
3dr Place: Michelle Leary (Green Scion XB) - 124 points

*AMATEUR CLASS*
1st Place: Jim (BigRed) - 374 points
2nd Place: Eugene Kang - 334 points

*SQC1 CLASS*
1st Place: Jim (BigRed) - 230 points
2nd Place: Eng (dual700) - 226 points
3rd Place: Michael (Michaelsil) - 223 points

*PRO CLASS*
1st Place: Eng (dual700) -380 points









Todd (SoCalSQ) & Jim (BigRed)









Todd & Eugene Kang (eugene)









Todd & Michelle Leary









Todd & David (NismoV35)









Todd & Vin (circa40)









Todd & Michael (michaelsil1)









Todd & Eng (dual700)


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

great show today. bigger turnout than I expected. 

SQc 1. Tied for 4th JAMES BANG and VIN!... damn pro class'ers in sqc 

that's like heavy weights slimming down to fight feather weights in UFC. boooooo 



7pts shy of Sir Eng. I'm quite proud.









*
ASS* fo lyfe!


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Great seeing all of you guys again, and equally great meeting the guys that I have not seen before. Michael, i kicked up my tweeter levels a hair when i got home thanks for pointing it out


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I was happy to see spectators at today's show too. It's a good sign for future meets. Fun day today.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome turnout! Thanks Todd for putting on another great show. Lots of competitors, and I heard some awseome setups!! I'm skurred!! 

Looking forward to doing it again soon. Thanks veloze for posting the pics. How did your ride sound on the way home btw?

Eng, one more round! 

For all new competitors.....if you're wondering what to tune for, my suggestion is to get the Iasca disc that the judges use. the tracks are laid out and pretty self explanatory for the most part. You may have a great tune for everyday listening, but you need to tune for the iasca disc. just my .02

See all you guys at the nedt one.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I had a good time today and was surprised at the big turnout.

Now the question is how do I get another seven points to tie that Big Red Machine.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Thanks veloze for posting the pics. How did your ride sound on the way home btw?


Jim: It's sounding pretty nice after the changes on the mid ranges, and I'm glad Eng found the problem with the TW amp having the wrong setting. 

You are absolutely right (I thought of this in the past), but we should use the IASCA CD to tune our systems before competition, and then we can refer back to other fav settings for everyday use.

Here are a couple of more pics:









David (NismoV35), Michael (michaelsil1), Fred (fredridge), Danny (dbiegel)









Congrats Jim!! I'm getting tired of getting my azz kick!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looked like a great time...i hope our comp next weekend will be the same?  more of you socal guys need to make the drive uP!!!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Todd and Speakerworks!!
Thanks Aubrey for stepping up the plate and judge!
Gracias Señor Jose for the pics and everyone else who showed up...
Congrats to all!

Jim, one more round? I might need to grease up   Fedor shirt didn't help, Vaseline it is :laugh: !!
Dat's too bad that Aubrey's system has issue, Jim and I wanted to do a brawl :laugh:

Bing, Socal > Norcal period. Norcal is fulla senile peeps


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

it was nice to see you guys again and hang out.... I stayed much later than expected 

Looking forward to the bbq next month


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

lol.. i just heard a si vag v4 10 mins ago... boooooomy


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^^^^^^

LMAO!! James, you're killin me!


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

awesome SPL run at the end Jim, setting off car alarms in neighboring lots is always good times :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> awesome SPL run at the end Jim, setting off car alarms in neighboring lots is always good times :laugh:


Those lots were a block away! :surprised:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Big thanks to Todd and Speakerworks! The turnout was bigger then I thought. 
There were a lot of nice cars out there. 

Another thanks to Todd and Aubrey for giving me great suggestions on my car/presentation.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What happened to all the Sh*t talking this time; no sore losers? 



Todd and Aubrey,

Big thanks for the Job you Guy's did, we got done a lot earlier than I expected. :beerchug:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't want to forget about Aubrey for a great job at judging install. He was a dick to everybody equally  j/k Aubrey!! Yes, he was anal, but its what I needed to get my install perfect for the up and coming events.

Next event, we MUST have some IDBL  lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I don't want to forget about Aubrey for a great job at judging install. He was a dick to everybody equally  j/k Aubrey!! Yes, he was anal, but its what I needed to get my install perfect for the up and coming events.
> 
> Next event, we MUST have some IDBL  lol


I could of sworn there was supposed to be IDBL at this event.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

you gonna enter Michael?? I know how you just love getting the wind knocked out of you with multiple woofers pounding your ears!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> you gonna enter Michael?? I know how you just love getting the wind knocked out of you with multiple woofers pounding your ears!!


Yeah right. 

I can't even keep up with you at the SQ Level. :blush:


I did have some Mid Bass pumping at the last meet; too bad I got dinged for it.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I love sitting in your car with my pant leg flapping from the output of those midbass drivers of yours. You should NEVER get dinged for lack of midbass Michael!! lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I love sitting in your car with my pant leg flapping from the output of those midbass drivers of yours. You should NEVER get dinged for lack of midbass Michael!! lol


I didn't get dinged for lack of Mid Bass I got dinged for having too much. :laugh:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Team OverHang est. 5/9/2009

I need to learn the rules.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Team OverHang est. 5/9/2009
> 
> I need to learn the rules.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Eugene is with Team Hungover!!


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

^ lol eugene looked terrible at 10:30am yesterday, anyways i had a great time listening to all the cars there. Jims truck is awesome, it has the ability to wow you with the sq and still get low and loud! Aubrey's horns and 6x9s were ungodly amazing. Looking at James install gave me inspiration to start cutting into my car. Eugene and those damn XS mids were awesome, plus those 8 8"s slappin to hotel California was priceless. The Clarion demo car was LOUD!

Todd = great job organizing / making it happen, and judging the cars FAST and not keeping us too late
Aubrey = Nice attention to detail on install judging , now my install will be even better for the next show. Also thanks for taking a listen to my car
Speakerworks / Eric = Thanks for hosting the show
Jim W. = thanks for taking the time to judge my car and going over the score sheet with me


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys.

For the record, Todd never took my score sheet so my score was never tallied up. 246 points, not sure where that placed me.







































added 30 points  CONGRATS to the winners!


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

looked like a great event, i totally forgot about this. damn.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

You missed out!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

James Bang said:


> You missed out*...on getting sunburn*!


Fixed! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: I got a pretty messed up sunburn on my face and the back of my neck lol. I also got a nice rainbow sandal tan as well


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

circa40 said:


> Fixed! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: I got a pretty messed up sunburn on my face and the back of my neck lol. I also got a nice rainbow sandal tan as well


HAHA funny, i have that same damn sunburn, but on my head too. From now on i am wearing gigantic gardeners hat!!!!!!


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I am still amazed I even got out of bed that day to make it to the event. hahaha... glad I did tho!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> I am still amazed I even got out of bed that day to make it to the event. hahaha... glad I did tho!


We were glad you did.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm a *******


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

WTF guys, I'm sure I wasn't the only person taking picures. Would ya post those damn pics! XOXOXO


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Why would you need pictures when you can have videos?
Paul and Eugene is up, I think mine is next.. :laugh:

Motormusicmag.com


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Why would you need pictures when you can have videos?
> Paul and Eugene is up, I think mine is next.. :laugh:
> 
> Motormusicmag.com


Damn, talking about taking it to the next level.


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

is that paul in the video? interesting... i've met him a couple times through a fewmutual friends...


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry about the randomness of the pictures but for the most part these are all i took, i tried to get a picture of all the cars but some of the guys were not near their cars at the time i had my camera ready. Clarion had a crazy car there with 12 12"s that i didnt get a picture of as well as speakerworks bug with all the CDT speakers in it. Hope to see you guys at the next show!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Neel. Too bad you didn't get more of that black Camry. I heard it sounds great. 

Anyhow. what a great "competition." Competition never felt so friendly.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Anyhow. what a great "competition." *Competition never felt so friendly.*


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

I know a lot of you SoCal guys are watching this thread so I thought I'd let you know this years BBQ thread is up! 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-iasca-competition-official-announcement.html


----------

